# Looking forward to Canon PowerShot A1200



## jkultimate (Feb 29, 2012)

Hellow guys, am looking forward to buy Canon Power Shot A1200.

I think it's a good camera under a budget.

How is this camera as per your view as photographers?

One more thing, one thing keeping me away from this camera is its AA batteries.

Can I put rechargeable AA batteries?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 29, 2012)

Its a basic P&S camera with 720P video recording and 4x optical zoom

For day-to-day usage u wont find a problem...just dont go deep into the pics and compare them with DSLR quality 

I think flipkart is giving rechargable cells and charger along with 4gb card and pouch...soo if u dont have budget for quick charger now then wait and get a good brand 2Hrs charger


----------



## jkultimate (Feb 29, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Its a basic P&S camera with 720P video recording and 4x optical zoom
> 
> For day-to-day usage u wont find a problem...just dont go deep into the pics and compare them with DSLR quality
> 
> I think flipkart is giving rechargable cells and charger along with 4gb card and pouch...soo if u dont have budget for quick charger now then wait and get a good brand 2Hrs charger



I thinking of buying it from HS18. 

Is that right? safe?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 29, 2012)

whats the price there...and freebies ??

rechargeable cell should be free or u have to invest another 1k in those


----------



## jkultimate (Mar 1, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> whats the price there...and freebies ??
> 
> rechargeable cell should be free or u have to invest another 1k in those



Oh... yeas.... 
freebies are 4gig card, battery charger, and case.

So, rechargeable batteries can be used.. 

Price is 4.3K.

How, is that okay?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 1, 2012)

Yup all is ok...go ahead and buy it


----------



## jkultimate (Mar 2, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Yup all is ok...go ahead and buy it



 Kay..! Thanks for your valuable reply..!


----------



## jkultimate (Mar 9, 2012)

Hai, all am again here coz, I've seen canon's A2200 today.! 

It seems nice like A1200. Lil bit costlier coz of 14 MP.

So my question is, what would be the *battery life *of those two ones? 

As A1200 got AA batteris and A2200 got lithium ION battery..!

So please help guys.. I want the longest battery life Cam from these two.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 9, 2012)

The battery life of lithium ion is more than AA and also they last longer than AA


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2012)

and litium ion its more convenient then AA to charge


----------



## jkultimate (Mar 9, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> The battery life of lithium ion is more than AA and also they last longer than AA





sujoyp said:


> and litium ion its more convenient then AA to charge



Ok thank you guys..! 

Gonna buy 2200 Soon..!


----------



## jkultimate (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, guys I've purchased *Powershot A 3200 IS *after some research. 


It's a great camera under a budget. 
Only problem is not having zoom while in video recording.


Now my query is can I able to shoot this kinda photos in this A3200 IS?

Shutter Speed Photography?

*static.ddmcdn.com/gif/high-speed-photography-4.jpg

If possible guide me how to.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2012)

your camera have a slowest shutter speed of 15 sec ...soo I suppose u can take these shots upto some extent...but which mode will give you so slow shutter speed I cant tell u...read the manual


----------



## jkultimate (Mar 19, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> your camera have a slowest shutter speed of 15 sec ...soo I suppose u can take these shots upto some extent...but which mode will give you so slow shutter speed I cant tell u...read the manual



Hmm.. The original PDF manual is in CD with in package. My dvd drive is in problem now. So got to repair that drive to see the pdf manual of this camera.
So it's quite possible na ! Cause I really love this kind of photography.

And your flickr and 500px images are awesome yaar... really great.


----------



## shanmudigit (May 24, 2012)

jkultimate said:


> Hmm.. The original PDF manual is in CD with in package. My dvd drive is in problem now. So got to repair that drive to see the pdf manual of this camera.
> So it's quite possible na ! Cause I really love this kind of photography.
> 
> And your flickr and 500px images are awesome yaar... really great.




Your camera (3200 IS) as well as Canon A1200 can do pretty decent job in slow shutter photography . There are 2 modes (Long shutter and Fireworks mode) under the Scene mode. You make use of either of the modes depending on the lighting required.

Long shutter - Upto 15 seconds of shutter speed (but in little bright situations it might get over exposed)

Fireworks mode - can go upto 8 seconds ( and it is lot dim/less exposed compared to long shutter mode.. which is good for lots of situations) 

My suggestion is try both the modes at different situations (with different exposure levels (using the '+/-' button), to get the desired result.

Hope it helps!

Cheers


----------

